# tool supply - in the dark



## Russell (Oct 11, 2007)

I i have isolated a domestic system at the incoming meter isolator, then ripped out the old fuse box and wiring so i have no power in the house, is there a safe solution to running a supply for power tools/lights from the switched side of the incoming meter isolator, Russell.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Kind of, its called a generator or temp drop.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

i usually fit a ' builders board ' to the origin of the supply Russell,it consists of a small consumer unit like four or five modules fitted with an RCD (gfci) and a couple of MCB's (Minature Circuit Breakers) along with two or three twin socket outlets mounted on a stout piece of backboard.
This works well for power and lights.

Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't forget your earthing arrangements Russell.



Frank


----------

